
JOHN MCAFEE: The NSA's back door has given every US secret to our enemies - andreygrehov
http://www.businessinsider.com/john-mcafee-nsa-back-door-gives-every-us-secret-to-enemies-2016-2
======
a3n
I'm not a blackhatter. I barely have a hat. His descriptions of NSA/GCHQ
backdoors, both the implementation, and the exploitation by anyone in the
world who makes the effort, are entirely plausible.

But his descriptions of Chinese software practices from 1979, including
auditors and the death penalty for backdoors ... citation needed?

